# parking $ in money market



## Jane (Apr 4, 2009)

Can somone tell me how long we are allow to leave the money in 'money market fund' without been charge fees? I"m talking about e-series from TD.
Thanks!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Jane said:


> Can somone tell me how long we are allow to leave the money in 'money market fund' without been charge fees? I"m talking about e-series from TD.
> Thanks!


I think you mean how long you have to leave the money in a money market fund to _avoid_ charges or fees. If you are with TD Waterhouse or TD Mutual Fund there is no minimum holding period for the TD Money Market Fund. You can use it to park money for just a few days -- you are not charged any fees.


----------



## Jane (Apr 4, 2009)

<<You can use it to park money for just a few days -- you are not charged any fees. >>

this was my question
so 'a few days' = how many days?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Jane said:


> this was my question
> so 'a few days' = how many days?


There is no minimum holding period. You can buy today and redeem tomorrow, if you wish.


----------



## Jane (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks CC!! I thought there would be MER fee attached like others if I leave $ there for too long!


----------



## DMat (Apr 17, 2009)

Jane said:


> thanks CC!! I thought there would be MER fee attached like others if I leave $ there for too long!


If anything, they want you to park your money in there long-term.

The TD e-series is probably the best choice for those that want to park their money in the market on a short-term basis, or if their funds aren't great enough to outweigh ETF purchase/sale commissions.


----------

